# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  2017 CBR Top 100 Comic Book Storylines of All-Time Poll is Up Now!

## MontyCircus

http://www.cbr.com/vote-top-100-comic-book-storylines/

Poll closes Halloween night!  After that you'll have to wait until 2021 for your next crack at it.

----------


## mrbrklyn

Top 100 storylines are hard.  Maybe the top 20

1- GL/GA 76-89
2- Spiderman - Death of Gwen Stacy
3- American Flagg! 1-12
4- X-men - Death of Jean Grey
5- Harbinger 1-8
6- “Magnus, Robot Fighter” #5-8 & “Rai” Prequel #1-4 
7- Cerbus - pick one
8- Sandman Season of Mists 
9- Green Lantern Mosiac, which might never had been finished
10- The Ghost of Hugo Strange - Detective 471-478
11- Fantastic Four 48-50 - The Silver Surfer original story
12- Fantastic Four #242-244, #257-262 - Trail of Galactus
13- Planetary 1-26 - Complete
14- Local - Brian Wood 1-through the end - epic women coming of age story
15- Conan the Barbarian - 1-24 with BWS
16- Love and Rockets - Angels and Magpies
17- Sword of the Atom - Gil Kane
18- Tales of the Teen Titans #42–44 - Judas Contract
19- Frank Miller - Murder of Murdock - Daredevil
20- Solar Man of the Atom 1-10:  Alpha - Omega

----------


## mrbrklyn

this ended up bein g so different than what I later published when I gave it a longer thought.  This is a good list though.

----------

